

What do you use for storing sensitive client details? - quadrant6

If you&#x27;re a web development company or similar and have a good number of clients, you probably have a good number of sensitive details you keep on file (logins for ftp, ssh, domain, email, analytics etc)<p>My question is what do people use to store these securely while making them accessible to a development team?
======
edoceo
In my CRM it has notes. The notes are crypted in the browser with the scjs.js
(Stanford JavaScript crypto lib) before being saved. I have to enter a pass
phrase to open each note.

